# Co2 Regulator Help please!



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Side view please


----------



## Duffy (Dec 18, 2015)

here you go jeff,


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't guarantee but "if" the threads are standard US then any regulator w/ a cga 320 connector will work..
Welding | Regulators & Flowmeters | Regulator Inlet Nuts, WESTERN ENTERPRISES CO-2 | B303973 - GlobalIndustrial.com

Welding | Regulators & Flowmeters | Regulator Inlet Nuts, WESTERN ENTERPRISES CO-2 | B303973 - GlobalIndustrial.com

BUT more than likely it is a g5/8 thread..
To be honest that is more of a nut issue then stem issue..
oxygen valve, View oxygen gas valves, SIAN Product Details from Ningbo Fuhua Valve Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com
http://www.uk.airliquide.com/file/otherelement/pj/20_2690fittingsforco21942.pdf

no "forum" way to solve your issue ..


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

You could try buying (or borrowing - maybe there's a local club or you know somebody) a CGA320 nut and seeing if it easily screws onto the male threads of the cylinder. Or, possibly, there's some cheap tool you could buy that would measure threads ...I'm not sure that exists, just brainstorming.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

kevmo911 said:


> You could try buying (or borrowing - maybe there's a local club or you know somebody) a CGA320 nut and seeing if it easily screws onto the male threads of the cylinder. Or, possibly, there's some cheap tool you could buy that would measure threads ...I'm not sure that exists, just brainstorming.


doesn't have to be a CGA nut.. Just a nut..Valve "innards" are different but the exterior threads should be standard 
If it is a [email protected] valve it will have the flat face w/ groove



















That said.. good reference:
http://hiq.linde-gas.com/en/specialty_gases/specialty_gases_cylinder_outlets.html


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I hadn't thought about it, but yeah, they'd be parallel threads that a nut would fit on, but it'd have to be the correct size and correct parallel thread type. Figuring size would be easy enough, but figuring thread pitch could be more difficult.


----------



## Duffy (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you very much for your input guys. Found what my tank exactly is thanks to that link you gave Jeff, gave me an idea. So if i see a nut that would fit my cylinder outlet i'm good to go?? What i was worried about was THIS(that pic uploaded) the regulator i found had that but i also found ones that were hollow(just a regular nut) like that 2nd picture Jeff uploaded, although they were small and i was afraid the gauge couldn't take the pressure from the tank and breaks..so anyway ill try to find a regulator with G1/2-14 thread any ideas  Thank you guys very much im not as clueless about my tank anymore lol thanks!!(edit) or a bolt with the same size as my cylinder and fit regulators into it? would that work?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

THIS is what should be on the regulator (most can be swapped out if it is not.0
IF the tank is set up as a CO2 tank this is the only correct part to use..








This, the flat on the face of the tank valve and a gasket/washer is what forms the seal..
The nut just holds everything in place.. and tight.

THIS IS NOT made for CO2..
Either side..


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Can you, as accurately as possible, measure the diameter of the cylinder nozzle, with or without threads? You may be correct that it's G1/2-14 (BSP-Parallel) threads, and a measurement will help confirm that. That's step 1.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

just keep in mind the CGA part is "usually" replaceable (#20) on any industrial regulator..
Of course that would be another thread match


----------



## Duffy (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks guys i finally found one, would rubber o rings do for co2 regulators?


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nylon washers are usually used between the reg and the tank


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

That looks good just buy a pack of nylon washers made for CO2 regulators and you will be all set. Don't use teflon tape or anything on that connection - just tighten it hard and the nylon washer will seal the connection air tight.


----------

